
The mystery of the blend (2009) - Tomte
http://www.atmind.nl/blender/mystery_ot_blend.html
======
Nzen
tl;dr An explanation of the (reverse engineered) blender file format. The
poster offers a visualization/refactoring product for Blender scenes. He
doesn't link to the product (maybe it wasn't ready back then), but it's
probably [http://www.atmind.nl/?p=47](http://www.atmind.nl/?p=47)

